# breeding gold gouramis



## flutterbye75 (Aug 2, 2005)

Has anyone ever had gouramis successfully breed? I have 3 gouramis 1 male and two female. Both females are plump and gravid. I have a 10 gallon ready for them to breed in and was wondering if there was any tricks of the trade that anyone could suggest? Any help would be wonderful.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Check the threads on breeding bettas. It is the same for breeding gouramis.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I have bred them a couple times. Seperate the male and female and condition them with live foods for a week, reintroduce them in the ten gallon with 8 inches of water in the tank and a temperature of 84 degrees. add a styrofome cup cut in half lengthwise for them to build their nest, or floating plants like hornwort. in 24 hours mine had spawned. afterwards remove the female.


----------



## flutterbye75 (Aug 2, 2005)

Well all the advice paid off...I just had my gouramis breed today. There are alot of eggs. This is my first attempt to breed fish. Im so excited......a couple of questions though. Now that they have spawned, is there anything that I need to be doing now? And, I also removed the female, but when should I remove the male?


----------

